# Datum in Eingabeaufforderung .bat-Datei ausgeben lassen?



## Suchfunktion (24. August 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe mir eine .bat-Datei "gebastelt", um mir ein Backup der MySQL-Datenbanken zu ziehen. Danach lasse ich das ganze als RAR-Archiv packen.

Nun moechte ich noch in den Archivnamen das aktuelle Datum (DDMMYYYY) mit einfliessen lassen. Wie mache ich das?

Hier mein aktuelles Script:

```
E:\Programme\WinRAR\Rar.exe a Z:\BACKUP.daily.rar Z:\BACKUP.daily.sql
```

*Wie bekomme ich da ein Datum in den Archivnamen?*
Soll am ende so aussehen:
_BACKUP.daily.24082007.rar_

mfg
Suche


----------



## fluessig (25. August 2007)

Nichts für ungut, aber du machst deinem Namen keine Ehre. Das wurde schon so oft durchgekaut, dass ich dir einen Link geben kann, indem jemand einem anderen mit der Frage einen Link gibt, in dem das schon besprochen wurde.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-sprachen/256211-dos-date-datumsformat-aendern.html

Nimm's mit Humor, ich vergess die Suchfunktion auch viel zu oft


----------

